# Line reel matchup



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Line question basically.

Primarily targeting schooling Dolphin. Full floating or floating sink tip? I have an intermediate sink and will also have a fast sink once I find one or find a good running line for my shooting head.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

The intermediate you already have will work fine. I've found most of the time offshore, I preferred to get the line just under the surface. Floating line might be better if you planned on working weed lines, so you can pick up and re-cast quicker.
L8, Harry


----------

